
Ask HN: Would 99% accuracy in ML data labeling for text be a big deal? - worldwidekatie
Hi HN! I&#x27;m a qualitative researcher pivoting to machine learning data labeling because it appears to me, as an uninformed outsider, that ML researchers are happy with 80%-90% accuracy. I would consider that bananas because I&#x27;d never give an SBS client data labeled at less than 99% accuracy.<p>Is this understanding of the current ML data labeling landscape correct? If so, how is the status quo so terrible? If not, what am I missing?<p>For reference, our beta: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ameliormate.com&#x2F;data-labeling
======
hours_ago
Depending on how many classes you have. It's AUC is a better measurement used
in industry.

